

Told vultr.com thier IP is blacklisted. Says my sources are “not reliable” - uaygsfdbzf

Today I launched a VPS with vultr.com. Tested the assigned VPS IP in mxtoolbox.com (listed 3 times) and multirbl.valli.org (listed 6 times).<p>I informed them that the IP history has it blacklisted and their response:<p>&quot;those are not reliable data sources&quot;<p>I asked twice for the reliable source and they sent a link to www.senderbase.org&#x2F;lookup&#x2F; (run by Cisco) which checks 4 blacklist databases in which indeed it is NOT listed.<p>Is it safe to ignore the blacklist reports in mxtoolbox.com and multirbl.valli.org? :)<p>By practice all my other IPs a clear in mxtoolbox.com, so just want to double check that this is safe to ignore.<p>Thanks
======
devicenull
It takes basically nothing to run a blacklist. You're pretty much free to do
whatever the hell you want with one.

You'd be hard-pressed to find an IP that isn't listed in at least one
blacklist... for example, my latest favorite is the blacklist that lists
anyone sending commercial IPs. For example, send your customers an invoice?
They'll list you. Send them an order confirmation? Listed again.

The real test, is are you seeing email being rejected? If not, then you're
probably just listed on some very low quality blacklists.

~~~
uaygsfdbzf
awesome thanks! I was under the false impression that mxtoolbox.com was trust
worthy.

